# Missing Child-Erik Buran kidnapped in a Class C Mo



## choochoomomma (Oct 13, 2005)

Erik Buran is only 4 years old and he was kidnapped by his drug-addicted, violent non-custodial mother and her druggie boyfriend in April 2005.  They fled in a class C Motorhome after kidnapping Erik.  Please see: http://www.bringerikhome.com/ for details. 
I am one of many websleuthers working to try and do everything we can to locate him.  We are posting on these RV Forums in the hopes that maybe an RVer has seen him or his momma.  Please see the link for pictures of him and his mother.http://www.bringerikhome.com/The Abductors.htm.  Also, see the link for pictures of the motor home:
http://www.bringerikhome.com/old_motor_home.htm.

He is so little and he needs your help, have you seen them?  Please take a minute to view his picture, read his story and offer your assistance if you have seen them please call in the authorities.


----------



## SnowbirdInFlight (Oct 13, 2005)

Missing Child-Erik Buran kidnapped in a Class C Mo

This is so sad and my heart really goes out to you. I pray you find your son soon and unharmed. We will be headed to Texas mid-December and will be sure to keep a look out for anything that looks close to this RV. I have bookmarked your page and will memorize your son's face. God be with you and bless you. I pray you find him soon.


----------



## choochoomomma (Oct 13, 2005)

Missing Child-Erik Buran kidnapped in a Class C Mo

Thank you so much, please keep your eyes peeled for him.


----------



## choochoomomma (Oct 13, 2005)

Missing Child-Erik Buran kidnapped in a Class C Mo

quote:_Originally posted by choochoomomma_

Erik Buran is only 4 years old and he was kidnapped by his drug-addicted, violent non-custodial mother and her druggie boyfriend in April 2005.  They fled in a class C Motorhome after kidnapping Erik.  Please see: http://www.bringerikhome.com/ for details. 
I am one of many websleuthers working to try and do everything we can to locate him.  We are posting on these RV Forums in the hopes that maybe an RVer has seen him or his momma.  Please see the link for pictures of him and his mother.http://www.bringerikhome.com/The Abductors.htm  Also, see the link for pictures of the motor home:
http://www.bringerikhome.com/old_motor_home.htm

I corrected the links they should work now.

He is so little and he needs your help, have you seen them?  Please take a minute to view his picture, read his story and offer your assistance if you have seen them please call in the authorities.


----------



## mking (Oct 14, 2005)

Missing Child-Erik Buran kidnapped in a Class C Mo

Sorry to hear about your boy.We also will keep a lookout over here in the southeast of North and South Carolina.I hope you find him.


----------



## choochoomomma (Oct 16, 2005)

Missing Child-Erik Buran kidnapped in a Class C Mo

Thank you mking.  There was a rumor sighting that he was in myrtle beach, please be on the look out for him, print out his poster at http://www.bringerikhome.com/ and take it with you.  Thank you thank you.


----------



## 1whocares (Oct 19, 2005)

Missing Child-Erik Buran kidnapped in a Class C Mo

Sorry to hear about this. I work for a major rv dealership and would like to post the pictures of Erik and the RV, however the link site we were sent does not open. Can someone help me in this area or email me the info to  tford@suncoastrv.com We have 20 locaations all over and wolud like to do what we can to help.


----------



## choochoomomma (Oct 20, 2005)

Missing Child-Erik Buran kidnapped in a Class C Mo

I e-mailed the info to you 1whocares.  The info is at:

http://www.bringerikhome.com

Thank you very much for getting the word out. We have yet to get any leads on his whereabouts and he has been missing over 180 days now.


----------



## choochoomomma (Dec 6, 2005)

Missing Child-Erik Buran kidnapped in a Class C Mo

Erik Buran has been located!!!! On Thanksgiving his abductor mother turned herself in and Erik over to Social Services.  He has since been reunited with his father, what a happy ending!!!!
His mother sits in jail on kidnapping charges.  Erik and his dad are once again together and Erik is adjusting well.  Rescued at last!


----------



## C Nash (Dec 6, 2005)

Missing Child-Erik Buran kidnapped in a Class C Mo

Erik and his Dad really have more to be thankfull for on Thanksgivinging now :approve: 
Great news and thanks for the follow up.


----------



## C Nash (Dec 6, 2005)

Missing Child-Erik Buran kidnapped in a Class C Mo

Erik and his Dad really have more to be thankfull for on Thanksgiving now :approve: 
Great news and thanks for the follow up.


----------

